
WTF is HTML5 [infographic] - zhiQ
http://pinterest.com/pin/226939268692930868/
======
fauxpapa
Link to large readable image is broken. Try:
<http://www.focus.com/images/view/11905/>

This is a P.O.S. infographic though. It glosses over the fact that no one
could decide on the proper video format, and percentage readiness doesn't
specify the version of each browser or why it is only N% ready. The rainbow of
colors used to identify each feature isn't even a rainbow (orange at the end?)
and hard as s--t to tell the difference between some colors. And so many other
screw-ups. It is worse than a USA Today infographic dumned down for the
majority. But, to an exec with little time on their hands to actually read it,
it probably looks just dandy.

